# Gérer 2 numéros de téléphones avec Messages et iCloud



## jean83fun (27 Juillet 2021)

bonjour à tous, 

Je suis sur un mac mini 10.15.7 avec un iPhone Xs (numéro en 06...) configuré dans Message, application que j'utilise pour envoyer et recevoir mes textos dans toucher à l'iPhone, depuis le mac (iCloud configuré en ce sens). Je souhaite utiliser un iPhone SE en parallèle, avec l'abonnement d'un autre opérateur (donc autre carte Sim, 2° ligne indépendante quoi, numéro en 07...), mais pouvoir en gérer les textos sur le Message de mon mac mini.
Les 2 iPhones sont configurés iCloud et reconnus.
Mais je ne peux choisir, sur Message, de quel iPhone envoyer le texto. Seul le Xs (06....) est utilisé pour l'envoi. 
J'ia bien coché "démarrer les nouvelles conversations à partir de" : 07... 

J'essaye donc d'envoyer un message avec un 06 que Message n'a jamais connu (donc a priori, utilisation le 07...) mais ça ne part pas. La ligne reste verte en haut de la fenêtre et n'aboutit, et je finis par avoir un message d'erreur dans la fenêtre de Message. Ce que j'envoie depuis l'iPhone 07 part bien, mais son activité n'est pas retranscrite dans Message. 

Si j'envoie sur mon 07 un texto depuis Message, je le reçois bien sur l'écran de l'iPhone 07. Et si je réponds depuis l'iPhone 07 à ce texto, Message l'indique que c'est 06 qui répondait. Donc tout ce qui passe par Message est considéré 06.

bref, je ne suis pas clair du tout... comment utiliser 2 numéros de téléphones avec Message et discerner un numéro expéditeur de l'autre ?

merci


----------



## herbe (2 Avril 2022)

jean83fun a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis sur un mac mini 10.15.7 avec un iPhone Xs (numéro en 06...) configuré dans Message, application que j'utilise pour envoyer et recevoir mes textos dans toucher à l'iPhone, depuis le mac (iCloud configuré en ce sens). Je souhaite utiliser un iPhone SE en parallèle, avec l'abonnement d'un autre opérateur (donc autre carte Sim, 2° ligne indépendante quoi, numéro en 07...), mais pouvoir en gérer les textos sur le Message de mon mac mini.
> Les 2 iPhones sont configurés iCloud et reconnus.
> ...


J’ai bien le même problème mais je ne vois aucune réponse pour cette question importante


----------

